# White Schwinn Corvette Iowa City, Iowa $75



## sworley (Mar 14, 2021)

Rare bike in ok shape! https://iowacity.craigslist.org/bik/d/iowa-city-1950s-schwinn-corvette-cruiser/7290942779.html


----------



## hzqw2l (Mar 14, 2021)

Wow.
Nice


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 14, 2021)

sworley said:


> Rare bike in ok shape! https://iowacity.craigslist.org/bik/d/iowa-city-1950s-schwinn-corvette-cruiser/7290942779.html




You're only 120-130 miles away. Are you available for pick up?  LOL    Wonder why it doesn't have S monogram mesinger. A little elbow grease would get that one looking pretty nice.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 15, 2021)

I sent them an email, hopefully they will work with me on this one. Offered to pay for shipping and their time. I would kill for this bike.


----------



## sworley (Mar 15, 2021)

I love the white Corvettes but about a three-hour round trip for me and I just don't have the time right now. I sure hope it goes to a good home, amazingly cool bike!


----------



## spoker (Mar 15, 2021)

pretty rough


----------



## spoker (Mar 15, 2021)

nother one who got so many messages they dont answer emails but the bike is still listed,guess what their doing?


----------



## spoker (Mar 15, 2021)

just think,bikes r kinda slow right now,decals from bones $35,can of paint 4 bucks under $50 and u could have a nice one!!!!


----------



## spoker (Mar 15, 2021)

seems fake they dont respond to emails,to listed to cheap,someones playin,id be carful on this one


----------



## John G04 (Mar 15, 2021)

spoker said:


> just think,bikes r kinda slow right now,decals from bones $35,can of paint 4 bucks under $50 and u could have a nice one!!!!




I think bikes are anything but slow right now, for the collectable ones at least. And a redone bike thats just painted white with some decals put on isn’t worth anywhere near what an original paint white corvette is. Original > redone especially when the bike is a rare color


----------



## spoker (Mar 15, 2021)

John G04 said:


> I think bikes are anything but slow right now, for the collectable ones at least. And a redone bike thats just painted white with some decals put on isn’t worth anywhere near what an original paint white corvette is. Original > redone especially when the bike is a rare color



really?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 15, 2021)

spoker said:


> really



Yes white schwinn bikes in general are hard to come by. Boys at least they made a  few more girls. This is one year only white corvette.


----------



## spoker (Mar 15, 2021)

it is a one year only bike,im wondering if rare bikes are sellong very well why this one is srill listed after 2 days with no message responsis,and one would think for $75 it would have been long gone?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 15, 2021)

Sounds like a scam


----------



## vincev (Mar 15, 2021)

repaint and it is worthless. white ones are always left original.I have seen Vettes in other colors repainted and try being sold as "white vettes" .Dont repaint a rare color.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 15, 2021)

Maybe when a guy from NY contacted him maybe he rethought the value.


----------



## spoker (Mar 15, 2021)

then he sould delete or redo the ad,its phony


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 15, 2021)

spoker said:


> then he sould delete or redo the ad,its phony




Sworley posted it as for sale on CL in Iowa. It is not posted on the site.


----------



## spoker (Mar 15, 2021)

ya on craigs list


----------



## sworley (Mar 16, 2021)

I just noticed the ad was taken down. I hope it went to a good home. For that price, around here, I could see it falling to some one who was going to hack it up and put a 2 stroke engine kit on it


----------

